# Springfield vs. Taurus



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

My wife and I were shooting at our favorite range when the range master took an interest in my wifes shooting ability. He then brought out several firearms for her to try, one of those being a 1911. I am not sure which brand it was but she loved it and now wants to buy one. We checked all our local shops and found a place that carries a SA GI and a Taurus pt1911. I have always heard about SA 1911's and even used some when I was in the Marines. They were good guns. The Taurus as I have heard has terrible customer service but is the gun itself any good. I have known many people who had the PT92 and hated them. This gun would be primarily my wifes as I am going to buy my own. A pair of 1911's sweet!!! What I am looking for is personal experience with these guns and please be specific. My wife and i have several firearms between us and would very much like to add these to our collection.

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

This is quite a coincidence as there is a similar thread (and my personal thoughts):

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=159501#post159501

While the handguns are different, the manufacturers are the same. I am a big fan of SA, and I avoid Taurus at all costs.

FWIW, take a look at what others have said in that thread, too.

Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

That's actually kind of funny. Same brands but different models. Does anyone know if the Taurus can use standard 1911 parts or are they specific to this firearm?


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I wouldn't buy another taurus again even if it was discounted 75%.They just aren't made as well
as Springfield.There service is no where near SA either.For me, it's SA all the way ! Even
though SA parts are made in Brazil and assembled in the US.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I own 2 SA and 2 Ta PT1911's. Both are very good shooters. I have thousands of rounds through both and yet a hiccup.


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

While I believe Springfield to be a better arms company, I can't say anything duragatory about the Taurus PT1911. The Taurus PT1911 that I've shot was an extremely well built gun. Upon close examination of the gun I found it to have most all the custom features of a $1000.00 gun. They are extremely well built and it shot great with no problems. While the Taurus customer service is quite lacking, they DO stand by their warranty and The 2 24/7 OSS pistols I own are great! It all comes down to a matter of personal prefrence and what you can afford. Don't be scared to purchase either of the 2 guns.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I will always choose Springfield over Taurus (and most other brands). But I know two knowledgable 'gun guys' that have the Taurus 1911 clone, and they both like it, and have experienced no problems.

I can't say the same for Taurus, in general, but they seem to have done a better job of quality control on this model, based on my very limited experience.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> While the handguns are different, the manufacturers are the same...


While this is quite true, Taurus manufactures both models. I personally would prefer the SA because of their customer service. I own the PT1911 and have no issues with it. It shoots where I aim it and goes boom every time I pull the trigger. It has a lifetime warranty. That is a plus and while I haven't had to use the Taurus customer service, there are plenty of forum entries about the nightmare there. I own the Taurus because I got a really good deal on it. Just my .02:smt033


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Can the Taurus use standard 1911 parts?


----------



## sig229 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes the Taurus uses standard 1911 parts.
As to the gun itself, I now have over 2000 rounds through mine without one issue. While I am not a Taurus fan, I love the PT1911. It is very accurate and does have features of a $1000 1911.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the slide to frame fit on the PT1911. It's a little tighter than other 1911's in the price range. All in all I really like it but I am acquainted with the Taurus CS dept and wont buy anything of theirs unless I'm willing to fix it myself if something was to go wrong. I work on most all my pistols..All my 1911's myself so buying then wasn't as scary as it might be for someone that would be more inclined to want to send one in to get it repaired. For that reason I usually tell people to go with a Springfield. They are solid guns and they have a great CS dept. 

to date I have yet to have a problem out of either outside of keeping them fed.:mrgreen: There's just not enough ammo to keep them happy..heh


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

No Brainer on this choice SA.For every one bad thing said about an SA 1911 you'll find 500 for Taurus


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

ECHOONE said:


> No Brainer on this choice SA.For every one bad thing said about an SA 1911 you'll find 500 for Taurus


While that might be true for some of their other auto loaders the PT1911 I don't think gets the bad rap. I wouldn't like to tell someone that has no intention of working on their weapon themselves because I don't trust the CS dept of Taurus but being I don't send my 1911's in to get a repair done it's a great pistol. Springfield clearly has the better CS dept so that would lean me to a SA 1911 for the shooter that rather doesn't know much about how they work or doesn't want to. Personally I can't see why anyone would not want to know any weapon they own let alone a 1911 but doing that kind of stuff isn't for everyone.


----------

